# Phrag. Gail Dytrych



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2014)

(Les Dirouilles 4N x schlimii ‘EYOF’) I have two of these. This one is from Alex Challis. The one that hasn't bloomed yes is from Piping Rock. It will be interesting to see if they have similar curliness.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 5, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## abax (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the curls...very graceful and delicate. The color somehow goes with
the curls too.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great colors and interesting shape!!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 6, 2014)

That is interesting,I like the colors.Probally a big flower.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweet looking flower


----------



## eteson (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2014)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice and interesting, I like the inner labellum colour...


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## abax (May 9, 2016)

I just ordered one from Piping Rock, but he's on his way
to speaking engagements and won't be back for ten days
before I get my Gail and a fischeri. I'm quite excited about
both plants.


----------



## Heather (May 9, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Paphluvr (May 9, 2016)

Very nice color and I particularly like the waviness of the petals. Way to go, Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2016)

Wow -- this thread is almost 2 years old.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2016)

Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

Interesting rim coloring


----------

